# Expansion



## 1hand (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't tell my wife, but I expanded out into the garage today. My furance room/shop is full and some more room was needed for the new welding and blasting dept. I've added.






















Matt


----------



## rake60 (Dec 29, 2011)

I could never work in a place like that Matt.

You can stand erect, (I can't in my hobby shop), and the organization would have me baffled for weeks! 

*Nice, new toy room!* Thm:

Rick


----------



## bezalel2000 (Dec 29, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> I could never work in a place like that Matt.
> 
> You can stand erect, (I can't in my hobby shop), and the organization would have me baffled for weeks!
> 
> ...



Always a joy and a privilege to be invited into another mans workshop 

Thanks Matt

- But how is a man supposed to find his tools if their not spread out over the bench tops? ??? ;D

Bez


----------



## Path (Dec 30, 2011)

That *is* a nice place to play. 


What are those two green lamps over your desk? ... looks like high intensity.

And the welder ... is it a Lincoln?


----------



## steamer (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks Awesome Matt!.....Every well equipped welding and blasting shop should have a toaster oven! ;D


I like the weld bench ....did you build that one Matt?

Dave


----------



## 1hand (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks guys,

Pat the lamps came off of a tri pod that I've had for a long time and never used cause it was so heavy to move around. They are called Cool touch, each lamp has 4 fluorescent tubes in them. The welder is a Lincoln precision Tig 185, and also Arc welds.

Dave, I did build the welding bench from scraps from work. The top is 1/2", it came off of a lowboy trailer. Its got belly bend in it, so it isn't very flat, but the price was right. Anyway, now when I spill my coffee it doesn't run onto the floor, just makes a nice lake in the middle of the table. I made it 44" tall, so bending over is kept to a minimum, and some 4" casters for moving it around. 

Matt


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 30, 2011)

Hopefully the wife will figure out you've commandeered the space before she parks her car over it ;D

Very nice. I feel quilty having half the basement. It needs a serious rearrangement to get _even more_ stuff in.


----------

